# WCF and LBCF question on baptism



## Notthemama1984 (May 30, 2011)

Both confessions state that the outward element of baptism is water. I would have thought this was a no-brainer. Are the Divines refuting some practice of baptizing in something besides water or are they simply stating the obvious?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 31, 2011)

The elements that comprise the sacrament are part of the institution. So regarding the L.S., bread and wine are institutional, and the divines affirm that. And for baptism water is institutional, and the divines affirm that.

At least some specific significance in what they say comes from the romish practices that have mixed the baptismal water with oil, ashes, spit, salt, and whatnot. I suppose, in order to really "get extra-spiritual," someone might think it was rather "special" to get baptized in milk, or Mountain Dew (for instance). Or how about a "dry" baptism?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I suppose, in order to really "get extra-spiritual," someone might think it was rather "special" to get baptized in milk, or Mountain Dew (for instance). Or how about a "dry" baptism?



How about caramel?


----------



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

I recall new member discussions on the matter regarding water as it being "ordinary water" without any special spiritual properties, that will do just fine. 

And water, not blood (or caramel.)

Which kinda reminds me of an "are you baptist/reformed/whatever" quiz from a year or so ago asking about the baptism of infant children for which one of the 4 options was something along the lines of "sprinkling the infants just as if you are tossing blood on the horns of the altar."

I haven't come across the theology book explaining it QUITE like that... any help here?


----------

